# Look at my under-developed chest



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

As you can see by this picture, my chest is rather underdeveloped compared with my arms and shoulders. A guy with 18" arms should not have a chest that small. I am trying to change this, but I am unsure of what type of a training split to use. In the past, I have gotten good results from working chest twice a week, but I never really got a good split down back then. Tell me how this sounds:

Chest/Bi's
Legs/Abs
Off
Chest/Tris
Back/Abs
Shoulders/Traps
Off

This is pretty high volume, but I don't really have many choices. I could also maybe go with this:

Chest/Tri's
Legs/Abs
Off
Chest/Tris
Back/Bis
Shoulders/Abs
Off

Tell me what you think...


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

File didn't attach. Here it is again:


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Feb 15, 2005)

Chest ain't bad, you got no face.


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

do you do any decline pressing movements ?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Chest ain't bad, you got no face.


   Oh, yeah, I need help with my under-developed face, too.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> do you do any decline pressing movements ?


Nope, all incline and flat bench.


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

from my experience most people who are not efficient at the flat bb bench experience less then optimum hypertrophy from that exercise.  if that is the case with you then I would concentrate on decline pressing movements, which will probably bring you better results.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

My chest workout is usually

Either Incline or Flat BB Bench
Either Incline or Flat DB Bench (depending on what I did for BB)
Some kind of fly movement (cable, peck deck, or free weights)

...just for some background.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> from my experience most people who are not efficient at the flat bb bench experience less then optimum hypertrophy from that exercise. if that is the case with you then I would concentrate on decline pressing movements, which will probably bring you better results.


What do you mean by "not efficient," LAM?


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

IMO and adult male with several years of training under their belt should easily be able to bench the minimum of 100 lbs over their BW for reps


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> IMO and adult male with several years of training under their belt should easily be able to bench the minimum of 100 lbs over their BW for reps


Wow, well I have several years of training experience, but not as an adult. I trained for several years until I was 19, and I stopped for two years. (I just turned 22.) I have been back into it for about three months now. I don't know if you can then say I have three months of experience or three years. However, my reps on BP are 225 lbs, which is clearly not even close to the figures you mentioned. 

My strength is growing, and my size is increasing, but my arms are growing much faster.  

How would you suggest I work in decline? Should I replace my flat bench with decline and see how that works for me?

Also, what do you think about working chest twice a week?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

This is open to anyone that has an opinion, not just LAM, BTW.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 15, 2005)

i do a lot more excercises for chest. how many sets is your chest workout?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

titans1854 said:
			
		

> i do a lot more excercises for chest. how many sets is your chest workout?


Usually 9 or 10.  More if I do low reps.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 15, 2005)

If you never have done decline work I bet your in for some serious dom's the next day or to,what about weighted dip's for your chest development?for an aternitive.


----------



## pengers84 (Feb 15, 2005)

bro, its your arms that make ya chest look small, there huge, im kinda the opposite bigger chest in comparison to arms and shoulders. any tips on arms 4 me?  i find my chest needs a lot of recovery time. make sure its quality training good form, warm up stretch etc and Make sure it doesnt get used to any set routine, change it up regularly.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 15, 2005)

Weighted dips!

Also, your arms are bigger than your chest sure, but your chest is still impressive.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 15, 2005)

I expected to be flamed for this... IMO i think doing some widegrip bp would help put more stress on the outside of your chest... blah blah blah chest is one muscle blah blah, i would try wg bp... if it indeed does hit the outer portion of your chest your chest will grow outward giving you the appearance of having more definition and such... some people my disagree, in my experience i feel it helps add width


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> I expected to be flamed for this... IMO i think doing some widegrip bp would help put more stress on the outside of your chest... blah blah blah chest is one muscle blah blah, i would try wg bp... if it indeed does hit the outer portion of your chest your chest will grow outward giving you the appearance of having more definition and such... some people my disagree, in my experience i feel it helps add width



You should read this.. Hope you can understand it.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41879


----------



## cider303 (Feb 15, 2005)

i have

  believe half of what you see
  none of what you hear
  and all that you feel



 he was looking for people's opinions, thats mine


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, so decline work, weighted dips, and maybe widen my grip a bit.  

Any thoughts on whether or not to work it twice a week?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

cider303 said:
			
		

> i have
> 
> believe half of what you see
> none of what you hear
> and all that you feel



Thats what I thought.  You know nothing of human physiology.


----------



## cider303 (Feb 15, 2005)

thanks


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

What do you think, PreMier?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

I would do like LAM said, and add a decline movement.. Switch it up a number of ways.  Just mix and match your routine as you see fit, but prioritize heavy decline pressing, and minimize flat pressing.
Incline BB
Decline BB
Flat DB
***
Decline BB 
Incline DB
Flat Flye
etc..

Out of your splits, I like the second one better.  Are those the only options your willing to do split wise?  Just tossing out ideas, but I used to do a push/pull like this

Day 1:chest/shoulder/tri's
Day 2:back/rhomboid/bi's
Day 3:Legs
Day 4: Off
Day 5:chest/shoulder/tri's
Day 6:back/rhomboid/bi's
Day 7: Off

And then just continue on with the routine.  That way your routine will vary week to week.  Hitting certain parts twice weekly, but not always consistently.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I would do like LAM said, and add a decline movement.. Switch it up a number of ways. Just mix and match your routine as you see fit, but prioritize heavy decline pressing, and minimize flat pressing.
> Incline BB
> Decline BB
> Flat DB
> ...


Thanks for your input, PM.  I will definitely use your suggestions.  

As far as the split goes, I'm not too attached to those two I named, but a push/pull split makes for really long workouts - at least for me.  I respond best to fairly high volume (about 9 sets per body part).  So for Day 1, I'd be doing 27 sets in one workout, which is a lot of sets!  I may try it, though.  I'm open to change if it'll help balance everything out...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Thats close to what im doing.  Chest is 3 exercises, at 3 sets a piece.  Shoulders is usually one exercise of heavy pressing(3 sets), and then I do front/lateral raises or some rear delt work(3-4 sets).  Triceps I usually do 2 exercises, because doing chest hits them.. maybe 6-8 sets total.  

So that comes to around 20-24 sets throughout the workout.  If you keep your rest intervals to 60 seconds on the heavy movements, and 30-60sec on the rest, you workout should come in under 60 minutes 

Same goes for back/traps/biceps.  More sets on the large movements/muscles and fewer on the smaller muscles.  PLUS your hitting them twice a week some weeks, so there is plenty of volume.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats close to what im doing. Chest is 3 exercises, at 3 sets a piece. Shoulders is usually one exercise of heavy pressing(3 sets), and then I do front/lateral raises or some rear delt work(3-4 sets). Triceps I usually do 2 exercises, because doing chest hits them.. maybe 6-8 sets total.
> 
> So that comes to around 20-24 sets throughout the workout. If you keep your rest intervals to 60 seconds on the heavy movements, and 30-60sec on the rest, you workout should come in under 60 minutes
> 
> Same goes for back/traps/biceps. More sets on the large movements/muscles and fewer on the smaller muscles. PLUS your hitting them twice a week some weeks, so there is plenty of volume.


Thanks, PreMier.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

No problem bro.  Now I just need some guns like you got lol


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

hey guy,

IMO you should loosen up the weight and make sure you're squeezing your chest with whatever exercize(s) you do. 

95% of people in the gym use too much weight and don't know how to correctly SQUEEZE the weight up with the correct muscle(s), as opposed to just lifting it, and they don't know how to "peak contract" the muscle at the top. 

So when you do chest, remember these few pointers:
1. Keep your shoulder  blades squeezed back the entire set
2. SQUEEZE the weight up with your chest, don't push it up using your shoulders
3. Flex your chest as hard as you can at the top of the movement

the best BB's are the ones who can feel their muscles during the entire set, and who take it beyond the pain.

Keep pumpin',
FLEX


----------



## thatguy (Feb 16, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> hey guy,
> 
> IMO you should loosen up the weight and make sure you're squeezing your chest with whatever exercize(s) you do.
> 
> ...


Good word - I'll keep that in mind, Flex.


----------



## j rizz (Feb 16, 2005)

when u say keep the shoulder blades back.. like try and touch them together throughout the whole lift. like you would with lat pulldown?? if i understand you correctly.


----------



## Flex (Feb 16, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> when u say keep the shoulder blades back.. like try and touch them together throughout the whole lift. like you would with lat pulldown?? if i understand you correctly.



keep your shoulder blades as far back and down as possible. To do so you hafta consciously pinch them down and back. 
yes, keep them together throughout the whole lift. 

this works your chest so much more and takes your shoulders alot more outta the picture.


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 16, 2005)

It gives you better stability on the bench and something better to push off


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 16, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> hey guy,
> 
> IMO you should loosen up the weight and make sure you're squeezing your chest with whatever exercize(s) you do.
> 
> ...



I do this for fly's. I've tried it for presses and it's too distracing to do on bench. I dont see the purpose + it's awkward


----------



## j rizz (Feb 16, 2005)

the shoulder blade thing.. this is for all bench.. BB and DB.. incline and decline?? would you reccomend this for flies?


----------



## CancerNV (Feb 18, 2005)

Does anyone know what a narrow grip bench would do?

I have no idea what Im talking about really but wouldnt a narrow grip bench (hands on bar shoulder width apart or closer) develop your chest more?  I always though wide grip bench developed the past of your chest closest to your arms.

Some one respond to this.  Im working out my chest today!!!

PS: Is it wrong to actually look foward to chest days?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

j rizz said:
			
		

> the shoulder blade thing.. this is for all bench.. BB and DB.. incline and decline?? would you reccomend this for flies?



For the chest presses, all variations. No need to do it with Fly's


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what a narrow grip bench would do?
> 
> I have no idea what Im talking about really but wouldnt a narrow grip bench (hands on bar shoulder width apart or closer) develop your chest more?  I always though wide grip bench developed the past of your chest closest to your arms.
> 
> ...



Chest is still getting hit but the narrower the grip, the more youre utilizing your triceps in the lift. 

No, there's no way to isolate your outer chest.


----------



## CancerNV (Feb 18, 2005)

What about a peck deck machine?


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 18, 2005)

what about it?

Are you asking if it isolates the outer chest?


----------



## CancerNV (Feb 18, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> what about it?
> 
> Are you asking if it isolates the outer chest?


Yea, I cant think of any other muscle its working other than the outer chest.


----------



## Stu (Feb 18, 2005)

lets not start this again


----------



## CancerNV (Feb 22, 2005)

Narrow grip bench DOES work the inner chest!!!  Do some narrow grip presses and youll fill out perfectly fine.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> Narrow grip bench DOES work the inner chest!!!  Do some narrow grip presses and youll fill out perfectly fine.


http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41879


----------



## sgtneo (Feb 22, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> bro, its your arms that make ya chest look small, there huge, im kinda the opposite bigger chest in comparison to arms and shoulders. any tips on arms 4 me? i find my chest needs a lot of recovery time. make sure its quality training good form, warm up stretch etc and Make sure it doesnt get used to any set routine, change it up regularly.


its simular for me since ive started proper split, my arms have increased massively and my chest has increased but it seems that it hasnt increased as much but there is definat improvement and i dont do any decline movements but i am increasing the weight and pushing them harder so if by the end of march they still look small in comparison i will start doing decline, any paticular decline chest better than others?

Neo


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 22, 2005)

i couldnt see the pics! file not found

and while i dont believe you can isolate certain parts of a muscle

I certainly do believe you can put "EMPHASIS"
on sections of your muscles, such as upper, lower, etc


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> i couldnt see the pics! file not found


My host must be down.  Just imagine big arms and a not-as-big chest.


----------



## CancerNV (Feb 23, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> http://ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=41879


Whats the link for?  No one said anything about isolating your muscles.  The FACT is that when you use a narrow grip your inner chest works harder.  When you use a wider grip your outer chest works harder.

Stick your arms out and flex your chest muscle.  Odds are your hands are close together and NOT 3 - 4 feet apart.


----------

